
In Defense of Eating at Chick-fil-A - lambtron
http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2012/07/in-defense-of-eating-at-chick-fil-a/260139/
======
aginn
If you dont want to eat there, dont eat there. the government does not need to
be involved and dictate where Chickfila should operate (ex. Boston). Let
consumers decide what they care about. If they dont care about the CEO's
beliefs, let them eat more chicken. If they do, let them go to McD's.

I dont agree with Zuck's beliefs on individualism, privacy, and most policy
issues, yet I use Facebook. The product is good.

